# Zurn pex sweating extremly badly??



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

I installed Zurn pex in my own personal house i am building. I thought this stuff wasnt supposed to sweat. But i was in my basement today and there are a few wet spots on the floor where the pex is sweating so badly and dripping its making a small puddle. It has been in the 90's the last few days and humid as hell i know that has something to do with it but it is bad. I also don't have the ac hooked up yet and i know that will cure some of the problem. Has anyone else had a problem with pex sweating?

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*PEX, CPVC just got approval here...lotsa debatin' goin' on.*
*One of the "selling" features is what you just posted...makes me wonder how many of their other claims are true.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

I have seen it sweat just as much as copper when people leave there basement windows open even with the a/c on. Pex is just another product that came from the aerospace industry, that is supposed to revolutionize plumbing. I still prefer the taste of water from copper pipe.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

here are some pics, what do you think


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweat is not going hurt the pipes, in a humid climate pipes will sweat, with all brands of pipe, get a dehumidifier to removes excess moister in the air and that will help solve the problem.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

Not worried about it hurting anything just wondering if its common.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Common with all pipes.


----------



## georgia dawg (Aug 12, 2005)

Is this a crawlspace? I've had this same exact problem with PVC in new construction, but after we put the plastic down over the dirt, it totally went away. It's not the pipe, it's the humid environment it's in.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

doubleaction said:


> here are some pics, what do you think


I think the low voltage installer needs kicked in the head. Double-ugly workmanship.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I think the low voltage installer needs kicked in the head. Double-ugly workmanship.


LMAO!!!

It's a nest allright. 
And the OP is brave for using the copper clamps, I won't use them only the stainless clamps, IMO they hold better.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

It seems in Hell you've got a real humid situation that would do the same thing whatever kind of pipe was used.
r


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

In hell you would die for any type of humidity.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I think the low voltage installer needs kicked in the head. Double-ugly workmanship.



:laughing:
Its actually my father in law. He retired from ameritech. But in is defense everything is just roughly ran to the basement.

And yes this is a crawl about 4' in height.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Common with all pipes.


 
*Right, despite their pitch that it doesn't....in my area the BIG deal is that it doesn't burst when frozen...thats in their pitch too.*


----------

